# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Tarsal syndroom

## koenraadh

Na 2 Jaar van de ene dokter naar de andere te lopen heeft men vastgesteld dat
ik een een geknelde zenuw heb in mijn rechter enkel ( tarsal syndroom )
De operatie is nu 7 weken achter de rug maar heb nog steeds pijn in de voet.
Er is wel beterschap maar zeker niet de gewenste resultaat. Ik weet eigenlijk niet hoelang het herstel in beslag neemt. Heeft iemand ervaring met deze aandoening?

koen

----------

